# 8.2-RC2 and SiI3114



## roddi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

I'm struggling with the combination of 8.2-RC2 and the infamous SiI3114 SATA controller. 

I installed 8.2-RC2 as root on zfs on an Intel Atom D525 board on an hd connected to the on-board sata controller and it seems to run fine.

Once I plug in the 3114 the bootloader (or kernel?) seems to get stuck at the first \ in the upper left corner.

Any ideas on that?

Regards 
   Roddi


----------



## ian-nai (Jan 19, 2011)

Is there any chance there's a firmware update available for your motherboard or the SiI3114 chip?

If I read your message right, the first stage of the boot process (boot1, I think) isn't completing its load.


----------



## roddi (Jan 19, 2011)

I have checked the bios update for the SiI. It is current. 

The mainboard seems to have an update, so I will try to do the update.

By the way: This combination runs fine with Ubuntu 9.10 (well, I have just tried the boot cd once and it seems to work)


----------



## ian-nai (Jan 19, 2011)

roddi said:
			
		

> I installed 8.2-RC2 as root on zfs on an Intel Atom D525 board on an hd connected to the on-board sata controller and it seems to run fine.
> 
> Once I plug in the 3114 the bootloader (or kernel?) seems to get stuck at the first \ in the upper left corner.



Have you moved your OS drive from the onboard controller to the PCI controller?  I don't think that should 'break' the bootloader though it will more than likely leave the kernel wondering what to mount as / .


----------



## roddi (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, updating the main board bios did the trick. 

For the record: I updated to MW0074P.BIO which is version 74.

Thanks for the hand holding
    Roddi


----------



## ian-nai (Jan 20, 2011)

I came close to buying a SiI3114 card recently.  I'm glad to hear that worked!


----------

